# Anonymous retail store



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

[ January 27, 2007, 10:50 PM: Message edited by: coyote ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Man, that is anonymous!!!!!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Not a chance of being identified shopping there. I'll bet they still have surveillance cameras...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Heh. It was a rant about stopping in a store that used to be the retail outlet for real beekeepers on a highway north of Durango. Now it's gentrified. I stopped there the other day to get some beeswax handcream. The two scouts with me were fascinated with the ob hive, and I was explaining bee stuff, including "clustering". The lady who had worked there for over a year said "Really? I always wondered how they lived through the winter". 
It just annoyed me that she'd been looking at a hive for over a year and was so clueless. Not that the bees in the ob hive were clustered, but still....

The point I was going to make was that if you're selling products of the hive it would be nice if your clerks knew more than the average bear about bees. I wonder how much of the problems between beeks and suppliers is related to the person on one end of the transaction not knowing enough about what the person on the other end is really doing. It happens in every business, but I like to think of beekeepers and their suppliers as a special breed.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey coyote,
Your right knowledge is money retailers dont want to pay . Clerk ,in their opinion , only needs to know the product not how when or where.


----------

